# lighting cause cloudy water?



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

so i just changed lights to a darker purpler color and looked at the old light bulb and saw it wasnt a true aquarium light and this one is,, could that have been a cause of cloudy water?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

plecosrawesome said:


> so i just changed lights to a darker purpler color and looked at the old light bulb and saw it wasnt a true aquarium light and this one is,, could that have been a cause of cloudy water?


yes

more importantly all cloudy water is caused by too much light except for very rare dyes leaching from decorations.

IMHO cloudy water will always clear up by turning the lights off.


whether or not you particular tank clears up with new bulbs is another question.


my .02


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Lighting could also be promoting the growth of algae and such that could be contributing to the cloudiness.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

dont have any problems with algae, just a milky grayish color


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Of course it clears up when you turn the light out...you can't see it anymore, lol. Lighting doesn't cause bacterial blooms or ammonia spikes. They seem to be the biggest source of cloudy water.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah idk what to do anymore i cannot get the water clear, maybe its my bioload cuz im overstocked (30 gallon)...


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Pleco, Dude, you have a regular circus going on in that 30 ;-) How big are those fish? What are your water parms? Sounds like ammonia and its derivatives. Sometimes we get a bacterial bloom (white, milky water) that's no big deal if water parms are ok. It usually goes away in a week or less. Especially with 25% wc done every other day. Just my opinion though. I am currently the biggest killer of fish on the forum at this point though!

Also, I am not an expert on the hob filters but you have two, one rated for 15 gallons and one rated for 20 gallons? Is that correct? If so, imho, you are under filtered. For me, I want at least 2X what the box says and better yet, 3X. And I know there are lots of opinions about air stones, but I've never seen one hurt anything, so I'd run a good one in that 30. Have you thought about a cannister filter for that tank? Also, number 2, what is the temp in that tank?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Stop feeding for a few days. What are your ammonia readings? I have a 29g that I used to run an AC70 on. I would think you'd need at least something like that.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

The filters listed should be more than sufficient. The numbers are GPH rating so he has a combined 350 GPH which in reality is likely around 250-300 GPH.

I think that the fish you have in the 30g are all huge waste producers and would go along way to maxing out a 100g tank. Here in lies the problem IMO.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The filters being as small as they are, although combined water turnover is fine, don't provide enough area for bio media to support these fish. Although as small as I assume they are... This tank with these fish needs a canister that has ample space and area for tons of bio/mechanical filtration. Eheim has their new Ecco Pro.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

plecosrawesome said:


> yeah idk what to do anymore i cannot get the water clear, maybe its my bioload cuz im overstocked (30 gallon)...


Kill the lights and stop feeding and watch the water clear up.

And be sure to turn the lights back on temporarily to see hoe much it has cleared up.*old dude


my .02


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

k thanks guys my ammonia is .25 and has never been at zero since i had the tank set up which was like 3months ago and the one filter is rated for 30 gallons and the other 50 gallons and beaslbob thats what ive been doing so hopefully that works


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

also restart i have a bubble wall in the back and im 13 and canister filters seem really epensive and would take me awhile to save up for..


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

plecosrawesome said:


> k thanks guys my ammonia is .25 and has never been at zero since i had the tank set up which was like 3months ago and the one filter is rated for 30 gallons and the other 50 gallons and beaslbob thats what ive been doing so hopefully that works


Well I am oversimplifying but it does work.

IMHO the best possible long term solution is to have live plants to consume the nutrients. Then adjust lighting so the plant thrive (more) but the cloudiness goes away(less).

my .02


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

also rtbob i am upgradeing to a 55 gallon in the next month or so do you think it would be ok witrh my oscar,jack dempsey, pleco and maybe a blood parrot ? i will have prob 1 or 2 emporor 400's which are for tanks up to 90 gallons


----------

